# Ordering Custom Colors



## globalgourmet (Jul 25, 2005)

Does anyone have experience with ordering custom colors on BMWs? My dealer tells me I can order any color currently on production on any BMW model for an additional $2500. I have seen two different burnt orange 5 series BMWs here in the Portland area. I wonder if they were after-purchase paint jobs, because the work was really stunning -looked factory-done. I find all of BMWs color choices boring-you can have any shade of blue, black or grey. What about shades of red, orange or a deep purple? I'm thinking the NIssan Murano burnt orange or an eggplant purple color I've seen on I think it was some VWs. 

A second issue I have is interior color choices not available with certaine xterior colors. Looking at the 645ci, I like the light blue and red colors but you can't get the off-white interior with those colors. Why would anyone want a dark interior (the only choice). This does not sound like they want to sell people the cars they want-they want to sell you what is convenient for them to make. This makes no sense and goes against the current manufacturing trend towards customization.

ANy advice here?


----------



## Reefminis (Feb 9, 2005)

Our '05 645Ci is Atlantic blue/cream..........I know, I know............you cannot build this color combo on the BMWUSA website, but I got one and there were no extra charges.

Be sure to check out BMW websites in other countries such as UK and Germany. Sometimes there are colors different from the standard US palatte.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

globalgourmet said:


> Does anyone have experience with ordering custom colors on BMWs? My dealer tells me I can order any color currently on production on any BMW model for an additional $2500. I have seen two different burnt orange 5 series BMWs here in the Portland area. I wonder if they were after-purchase paint jobs, because the work was really stunning -looked factory-done. I find all of BMWs color choices boring-you can have any shade of blue, black or grey. What about shades of red, orange or a deep purple? I'm thinking the NIssan Murano burnt orange or an eggplant purple color I've seen on I think it was some VWs.
> 
> A second issue I have is interior color choices not available with certaine xterior colors. Looking at the 645ci, I like the light blue and red colors but you can't get the off-white interior with those colors. Why would anyone want a dark interior (the only choice). This does not sound like they want to sell people the cars they want-they want to sell you what is convenient for them to make. This makes no sense and goes against the current manufacturing trend towards customization.
> 
> ANy advice here?


You can order any interior with any exterior -- although if you want something that the dealer thinks is sale-proof, he may want a large deposit.

My dealer charged me $2,000 for a custom color -- dunno about $2500. On the one hand, the dealer is free to charge whatever they want (the old "independent businessman" thing) but on the other hand, it says "$2,000" on the window sticker for a custom color for an M3, for instance.

In addition to the choices indicated by your dealer, you should also be able to order any color offered by BMW Individual -- try www.bmw.com and then click on the 6 series and look at "6 series Individual."


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

globalgourmet said:


> ...
> 
> Why would anyone want a dark interior (the only choice). This does not sound like they want to sell people the cars they want-they want to sell you what is convenient for them to make. This makes no sense and goes against the current manufacturing trend towards customization.
> 
> ANy advice here?


Whilst manufacturing techniques do allow it, the price restrictions do not. Eventually the marginal cost of making the car any colour you like will drop to near-zero, but for now the margins on US car sales are tight enough to prohibit it. Give it five years!


----------



## CarlosC (Aug 18, 2002)

The BMW Individual 6-series comes in some great exterior/interior color combos. Check out this link:

http://www.bmw.com/generic/com/en/p...al/index.html?content=language_selection.html

Ordering one of these can be difficult...a lot of dealers dont want to go through the added work. Even though I didnt opt for any special interior options, I did opt for Toledo Blue Metallic paint which was never available on a 3-series. The cost was $2000 (in 2003) and I had to wait ~6 months for delivery. I got the car thanks to Jon Shafer and his crew at Cutter Motors (back in the day!) I've never regretted the decision, I love the color and its nice having the only one around! (especially in CA)


----------

